

Economic charts that may indicate what is wrong with the U.S. economy - breennoopia
http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/what-is-wrong-with-the-u-s-economy-here-are-10-economic-charts-that-will-blow-your-mind

======
hamletdrc2
There is only one chart that shows relative numbers, such as percentages. The
rest just show absolute numbers. These would be much more interesting if they
provided a year to year comparison. As they stand now, they just show the
population has been increasing and not much else.

~~~
mooism2
Some of the charts need correcting for inflation as well as population growth.

That's not to say the US government doesn't have a real problem --- the third
chart (labelled "Chart 9") and the seventh seem to be presented correctly. But
it doesn't help to present misleading graphics.

